# Kansas City Wonderland Arcade 1968



## blossie33 (Apr 17, 2018)

Love these photos 







I'd like the car!








More here 1968: Wonderland


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 17, 2018)

blossie33 said:


> Love these photos
> More here 1968: Wonderland



Very class for the year. Wonder if the photographer knew they were creating an archive to be appreciated 50 years later when they did the job?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 18, 2018)

blossie33 said:


> Love these photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lived in KC back then.  There were pinball parlors all over town at the time.  It was interesting to watch the transition between pinball to more computerized games.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 18, 2018)

These photos are odd - the five stages of inebriation.  The blurb on the site says they may have been commissioned by a temperance society.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes, I saw those too


----------

